# المعنى الروحي لصوم الميلاد



## sam_msm (25 نوفمبر 2008)

سمعت الكنيسة التى لها الإيمان المستقيم (orthodox) تُنادي غدآ بداية صوم الميلاد المجيد ,الصوم 43 يوما ,أربعون يومآ كما ظل موسى على الجبل ليستلم الشريعة أربعون نهارآ وأربعون ليلة :

وصعد الى الجبل.وكان موسى في الجبل اربعين نهارا واربعين ليلة خر 24 : 18

والثلاث أيام هما التى صامها الشعب في القديم عند نقل جبل المقطم في عهد البابا ابرام ابن زرعه .

موسى صام استعدادآ لقبول شريعة الله ,وهي وصايا الرب وكلامه المكتوب على الالواح الحجرية ,وبأصبع الله .
لان الإنسان كان قد تاه ولم يعد يعرف الى أين هو يذهب .

فلقد انحطت طبيعة الإنسان الى مستوى حيواني ,فبعد ان هجر الله وعششت فيه الظلمة ,وجاءت الارواح الشريرة لتحوم حول ظلمة نفسه .وبالتالي تعاهدت الأرواح الشريرة على النيل بالإنسان .

واتفقت أن تحس الإنسان وتدفعه ليخرج عن الصورة التي رسمها الله له ,فشهوة الأرواح الشريرة في تشويه صورة الإنسان والخروج منها الى أقل من صورة الحيوانات غير العاقلة .

فلذة الشيطان وراحته هو في تخريب الإنسان وإفساده الى أقصى حد ممكن ,وليس عند الشيطان نهاية في إفساد طبيعة الإنسان إلى أن يقضي عليه تمامآ أو يقتله فهو قاتل للانسان منذ البد وعدو لحياة الإنسان يسعي منذ آدم الأول على سرقة الحياة من الإنسان بسبب شدة الحسد الذي في كيانه لأنه:

كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق.متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب وابو الكذاب. يو 8 : 44

وقد نجح الشيطان فى أقناع الإنسان الأول بالتخلي عن الثبات في الحق والحياة ,وبالتالي ترك الله وسلم حريته للشيطان ليعبث بها وبيه !!

فصار الإنسان يصنع كل ما لايليق وأثار في الانسان الشهوات الرضية ودفع الانسان أن يُستعبد للذة الجسدية حتى أصبحت جميع تصورات قلبه شريرة ,حتى حزن الله على الانسان ,ولان الخطية كانت في الانسان والانسان كان في الخطية ,ومن المستحيل أن ينفصل الانسان عن الخطية لانها كانت في جسده ,ولهذا قرر الله ابادة الخطية قديمآ ولكن أبيدا معها الانسان :

لاني بعد سبعة ايام ايضا امطر على الارض اربعين يوما واربعين ليلة.وامحو عن وجه الارض كل قائم عملته تك 7 : 4

ولكن بسبب نوح البار المتمسك بالبر ابقي الله بقية من البشر , ولكن عاد الشيطان كالوباء من جديد وبث في نسل نوح الشر من جديد .
وجاءت الوصية بيد الله وعن طريق موسي ,لكي تدعو الإنسان الذي أنحط في الشر والخطية الى التفكير في السمو والارتفاع .

و......جاءت الوصية تقول فتحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك. تث 6 : 5ولكن الإنسان كان قد فقد نفسه وقوته والشيطان ملك قلبه ,فوجد أن هذه الوصية تكشف مقدار عجزه وخيبة أمله !

لا تقتل خر 20 : 13 بينما قلب الإنسان صار بإثارة الشيطان بركان من الغيظ ثائر بصورة مستمرة يقذف بالغيظ في وجه كل إنسان يقف في طريق لذته ومصلحته فهو يشتهي قتل اى فرد يعترض طريقة ومصلحته.

لا تزن خر 20 : 14 كيف والجسد كله لهيب وأتون لا يهدأ فجميع مداخل ومخارج الجسد مفتوحة على الشيطان ,وأُصبع الشيطان تعبث بالغريزة وتُضخمها حتى أن الإنسان خرج بها عن مسارها الطبيعي ,فصار يصنع بها ما هو خارج عن الطبيعة .

ونجح الشيطان أن يتربع على قلب الإنسان عن طريق الغريزة الجنسية ,فصارت هي القاعدة الأساسية لحياة الإنسان ,ربطها الشيطان بخداع ومكر بسعادة الإنسان وفرحه ,فغرق الإنسان التعيس في بئر من الشهوة ليس له قرار.

لا تسرق خر 20 :15 شيء ينفر منه الإنسان ولكن إن لم يسرق بصورة محسوسة فهو لص محترف يسرق مجد الله دائمآ لحساب ذاته!!

وابدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفنى بشبه صورة الانسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات رو 1 : 23


لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور خر 20 :16 بسبب ضعف النفس من كثرة الخطية ,والتى تسببت بشعور بالنقص في داخل الانسان ,جعلت الانسان يُستعبد للاقوى من البشر ,فلا يُبالي اذا كان يشهد على قريبه بالزور من أجل رضاء من هو متسلط عليه .

لا تشته بيت قريبك.لا تشته امرأة قريبك ولا عبده ولا امته ولا ثوره ولا حماره ولا شيئا مما لقريبك خر 20 : 17

اه هذه كارثة الانسان على مدار عمره على الارض ,ينظر دائمآ الى الاشياء التى ليست عنده , وما ليس عنده محبب لنفسه أكثر مما هو عنده ,علمآ بأن ما هو عند الانسان من الممكن أن يُسبب الاكتفاء والرضي للانسان ,ولكن هذه هى عفونة النفس الفاسدة بسبب تملك الخطية بداخلها .

هذه هي الشريعة الالهية التى ارسلها الله ,لكي تدعو الانسان أن يكتشف مقدار الظلمة التى في داخله ,ومقدار الانحطاط التي صار إليه الإنسان

استقبل الانسان الوصايا المكتوبة على لوحي العهد بفتور عجيب .!حتى أنهم في فترة أعداد موسي لمدة أربعين يومآ .أحسوا بطول غياب موسي ,

وقالوا له قم اصنع لنا آلهة تسير امامنا.لان هذا موسى الرجل الذي اصعدنا من ارض مصر لا نعلم ماذا اصابه. خر 32 : 2

ومع الاسف احضروا لهارون الذهب الذي معهم فاخذ ذلك من ايديهم وصوّره بالازميل وصنعه عجلا مسبوكا.فقالوا هذه آلهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض مصر خر 32 : 4

وهكذا صنعوا لهم اله حسب هواهم ليصنعوا ما يحلو لهم ولا يدينهم لانه ميت وليس فيه حياة .هذه قصة الاستعداد لقبول الشريعة في العهد القديم .

وكان الأمل في أن الوصية التي جاءت للإنسان ليحيا بها ولكن لان طبيعته قد فسدت فساد الموت .فالوصية لانها روحية حكمت عليه بالموت :

فوجدت الوصية التي للحياة هي نفسها لي للموت. رو 7 : 10

ولكن الصوم هذه المرة هو استعداد لمجيء كلمة الله الوحيد بذاته ,وليس مكتوب على ألواح حجرية ,بل متجسد وأخذ آ صورة الإنسان .

قديمآ جاءت وصية الله تُعلن عن فكره الله نحو الإنسان وماذا يُريد الله أن يكون عليه الإنسان ,ولكن كان الإنسان قد ضاع في الخطية ولا يستطيع أن يتطور نحو الصلاح الذي هو الله ,.

ولم تُعطيه وصية العهد القديم حياة ولكنها حكمت عليه بالموت ,ولكن كلمة الله الوحيد جاء هذه المرة وهو الحياة ذاتها ,لا لكي يدين الإنسان ويحكم عليه كما فعلت الوصية في القديم ,ولكن لكي يُحيى الانسان ويُبرره :

فالصيام الروحي الذى يسبق الميلاد هو استعداد لمجيئ المسيح ليملك على الانسان ,ليتحد بالانسان ,ليُعطي الانسان الحياة عوض الموت .

المسيح عندما جاء لم يكن هدفه شيئ أخر غير قلب الانسان كل أنسان على سطح الارض,فهو جاء لكي يسكن ويرتاح في قلب الانسان .

جاء بنفسه وهو كلمة الله وحكمته لكي يسكن في قلب الانسان ,فيكتب شريعة الله بنفسه لا على الواح حجرية كما في القديم بل على قلب الانسان ,فيخرج سلوك الانسان من داخل قلبه المكتوب عليه شريعة الله .

الانسان مخلوق غير حي بذاته ,ولهذا جاء المسيح الحياة لكي يسكن قلب الانسان فيحيا بالمسيح ولا يموت الى الابد .

ولكن هنا خافت نفسي كثيرآ عندما أكتشفت أننى مدعو أن يسكن في قلب يسوع البار ,وأن فترة الصيام هذه هي أعداد قلبي لمجيئ يسوع ليسكن في قلبي .فيسوع هو القداسة والطهر المطلق ,هو النقاء والصدق فى أصوله الحقيقية ,وهو ينبوع الصلاح والبر ,هو السماء والارض غير طاهرتين في عينه ,هو ينسب حماقة للملائكة .

وبالتالي المكان الذي يحل ويسكن فيه لابد أن يتطهر ويتقدس بشكل الهي لكي يليق بالله ,وعندما نظرت في قلبي أنزعجت جدآ فهو مكان غير مرتب أبدآ لحلول الله .

وعندما فحصت نية قلبى وجدت فيها ميل وانحراف نحو الشر فخفت أكثر !!كيف يكون الاستعداد كيف يتطهر هذا القلب لكي يسكن فيه الله كيف؟

حينئذآ نظرت ليسوع وقلت له أنا غير مستحق أن تسكن في قلبي يارب ,لانى إلى ألان أميل للشر ,إلى ألان أنخدع من الجسد ومن شهوات الجسد .
ولكن نفسي أن تسكن في قلبي وتكون ملك قلبى الوحيد ,ربي وحبيبيى يسوع غدآ بداية صوم الميلاد ,والصوم هو أعداد القلب لكي يسكن فيه يسوع ,ولكن أنا عاجز يارب أن أعد قلبي لك ,

أنا فقط أشتاق وأتمني أن تسكن في قلبي , وأن كنت أنجذب نحو الجسد وشهوات الجسد وهذا ضد الاستعداد لحضورك ,بل الانجذاب لشهوات الجسد وميل القلب نحو لذة الجسد الشريرة تبرد مشاعري نحوك ,وتُطفئ لهيب حبك في قلبى .

الان أشعر بالضعف وأشعر بالعجز ولكن صوت النعمة تُطمئن نفسي ,لان النعمة تُعلن أنك سوف تولد في مذود للبهائم !!
هذا رجاء عظيم لي يارب لانك أرتضيت أن تأتي الى قلبي كما هو وأن الاستعداد لسكنك في قلبي مسئولية عليك أنت ,فقط أنا أدفع إرداتي نحوك , أضع الرجاء كله فى حضورك الى نفسي .

أن نجاسات قلبي لن تمنع ميلاد في قلبي ,لان الرجاء كله في شخصك الطاهر القدوس هو الذي سوف يُطهر قلبي ,أن هو النور ومجيئك الى قلبي المظلم سوف يُكسبه نور من نورك ,أنت الحياة الحقيقية ومجيئك الى قلبى هو الذى سوف يقضي على الموت في نفسى .

أذا هذا الصوم هو صوم الفرح والتهليل أنها فرصة عظيمة لكي أسبحك الليل مع النهار لانك قبلت أن تسكن في قلبي ,أنها فرصة لكي أدخل فيها الى قلبي , وأرى حضورك في قلبي وأشكرك وأجعل نورك ينتشر في كل قلبي ,
فلا أخفي شيئ في قلبي عنك بل أفتح كل قلبي بما فيه ,فأنت لست زائر عظيم سوف تأتي لزيارتي ساعة وترحل ,لكي ازين لك قلبي فى مكان ما سوف تحل فيه فقط ,بل أنت ملك سوف يستوطن قلبى والى الابد ,فلا داعى من تزين القلب ,بل الضرورة من كشف كل ما في القلب أمامك,النجس والمر منه اولآ .

من الضروري يارب أن أفتح لك كل مكان مظلم في قلبي لم يدخله أحد من قبل ,فها هو قلبي يا أبن الله مفتوح كله ,مكشف كله لك,هذه هى ضعفاتي ,هذه هى مشاعرى النجس منها والشرير أضاعها أمامك.

لا أزين شيئ بل أترك لك قلبي القذرة غير المرتب كما هو لتمد أنت يدك وتُعده كما تشاء أنت وبيدك أنت ,حبيبيى يسوع ,هذا الصيام هو فرصة لكي أترك لك قلبي كل يوم لتُعده أنت وتُرتبه أنت أعرف يارب كم أن قلبي مكان قبيح ولا يليق أبد لحضورك ,ففيه المكر والغش والرياء ,فيه التصورات الشريرة ولكن فيه نبضات حبك أيضآ

فأنا الضعيف الخاطي سوف لا أزين قلبي بشيئ لانى سوف أكتفي بأنك أرتضيت أن تسكن قلبي رغم أني خاطئ ,فسوف أكتفي بأنك زينة قلبي الشرير ,وكلى رجاء وكلي أمل أنك أنت بذاتك لسوف تُطهر قلبي وتُقدس قلبي بحضورك فيه أمين 
__________________


----------



## geegoo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك و يجعل هذا الصيام فرصة لنا جميعا لكي نعود لالهنا الحبيب ...*
*اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ...*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع وتأمل فى قمه الرووووووعه استاذى سام

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## sam_msm (28 ديسمبر 2009)

geegoo قال:


> *ربنا يباركك و يجعل هذا الصيام فرصة لنا جميعا لكي نعود لالهنا الحبيب ...*
> *اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ...*​



شكرآآآآآآ المسيح يسوع يبارك فيك


----------



## sam_msm (28 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع وتأمل فى قمه الرووووووعه استاذى سام
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



شكراا المسيح يبارك فيك بكل بركة روحية


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع


رائع جدا وتاملات جميله

مشكور أخى الغالى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه_ شكرا جدا _ الرب يبارككم​


----------



## sam_msm (12 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه_ شكرا جدا _ الرب يبارككم​



شكرا حبيبي المسيح يحافظ عليك


----------



## joy rufaeel (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع فية عمق روحى رائع ,المسيح معك


----------



## sam_msm (16 ديسمبر 2010)

joy rufaeel قال:


> الموضوع فية عمق روحى رائع ,المسيح معك



شكراا المسيح يبارك فيك بكل بركة روحية


----------

